# Marine radio manual by Danielson/Mayoh



## OrangeJoe (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone, 
I looking for the hardcover book: 
Marine radio manual by Danielson and Mayoh. 

Hopefully with the sleeve in tact. 

My grandfather owned this book and it was damaged and I'd like to replace it for him. 

If anyone has a copy they'd be will to sell and ship to Canada please let me know.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

One or both of the authors worked at Norwood Technical College and there used to be a few ex students on SN, maybe you'll be lucky. There's no place like Ohm.

Rgds, John T


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Apart from the almost unavailable30's Admiralty Handbook of W/T Part I and II there wasn't any real Marine Radio Handbook in the 50's and I have a feeling until Danielson Mayoh's came out as "The Bible" in the 60's..
Pic may jog a few memories..


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

R651400 said:


> Apart from the almost unavailable30's Admiralty Handbook on W/T Part I and II there wasn't any real Marine Radio Handbook in the 50's and I have a feeling until Danielson Mayoh's came out as "The Bible" in the 60's.. Pic may jog a few memories..
> View attachment 694635


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

_ I found it very good, I would not have got my ticket in 1972 without it. It explained the theory without loosing its self in mathematics as many text books of trhat era did and currrently do,_


----------



## OrangeJoe (3 mo ago)

R651400 said:


> Apart from the almost unavailable30's Admiralty Handbook on W/T Part I and II there wasn't any real Marine Radio Handbook in the 50's and I have a feeling until Danielson Mayoh's came out as "The Bible" in the 60's..
> Pic may jog a few memories..
> View attachment 694635


Thanks for the photo, that's the one!


----------



## graygordon871 (4 mo ago)

R651400 said:


> Apart from the almost unavailable30's Admiralty Handbook of W/T Part I and II there wasn't any real Marine Radio Handbook in the 50's and I have a feeling until Danielson Mayoh's came out as "The Bible" in the 60's..
> Pic may jog a few memories..
> View attachment 694635


----------



## graygordon871 (4 mo ago)

Strangely enough I have both vol1 and vol 2 of Admiralty handbook of wireless telegraphy 1938 not sure where I got them any idea what they are worth?


----------



## 3knots (Nov 9, 2007)

OrangeJoe said:


> Hi everyone,
> I looking for the hardcover book:
> Marine radio manual by Danielson and Mayoh.
> 
> ...


Hi OrangeJoe,
I have this book, in pretty good condition and may be able to help you. Please send me a private message.


----------



## GNUA (Sep 9, 2018)

OrangeJoe said:


> Hi everyone,
> I looking for the hardcover book:
> Marine radio manual by Danielson and Mayoh.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If it falls through with 3knots, let me know as I have this book in good condition albeit without the sleeve.

all the best
Michael


----------



## zl1bbw (May 27, 2014)

I have the book, but will be buried with it, if you need a copy of the cover will get a colour photo copy of it done for you, or could scan and email it?

Its a pretty good technical book for its era, think it was Danielson that did my entry interview to get into Norwood.

Cheers gavin


----------



## Johnster (Aug 5, 2016)

OrangeJoe said:


> Hi everyone,
> I looking for the hardcover book:
> Marine radio manual by Danielson and Mayoh.
> 
> ...


Try abebooks.com


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

graygordon871 said:


> Strangely enough I have both vol1 and vol 2 of Admiralty handbook of wireless telegraphy 1938 not sure where I got them any idea what they are worth?


In today's world of instant internet information? Very little to zilch !


----------



## graygordon871 (4 mo ago)

In that case they can stay in my cupboard.


----------



## youngie1955 (3 mo ago)

went I was studying for my General Cert. the recommended book was: Electronic Communication by Robert L Shrader (third edition, McGraw-Hill) . Very much slanted toward the American First Class Cert. Ifound it a useful text and occassioally refer to it for some of the basic principles of electronic system in the mariitime area.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

The US Armed Services allowed many of their technology text books to be available to the general public and I still have one "Radar Circuit Analysis" issued by US Air Command.
Not sure what UK Radar text-books were available in 1955 but this was a 1960 reprint, beautifully presented and relatively easy on a once active young RO's brain !


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I recently found my old tech books and college notes from 1962/3 at Riversdale. We used R.N.Renton's Telecommunications Principles. It is amazing to look at the college notes and think how things have changed. How simple and easy it was then. I did the Radar course after my first trip in 1964. We had a Marconi MkIV Radiolocator to work with. There was also a Decca 606 that was largely for us just to look at !

The college notes are about three inches thick in a gold embossed 'Riversdale Technical College' folder and are all hand-written with an ink fountain pen !!

David

+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

How many of us found these indispensable when trying to raise WCC for Gulf loading orders from the Indian Ocean on a statically charged night ?

David


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Perhaps if Flanders and Swann had done a number on them?


----------

